# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Castilla-La Mancha toma del Júcar cada año 56 hectómetros que no le corresponden

## Luján

Es una noticia del 1/11 en Las Provincias.

Aunque el titular habla del júcar, el texto de la noticia habla del Acuífero de la Mancha Oriental (Cuenca del Júcar), (OJO, no confundir con el de la Mancha Occidental (Cuenca del Guadiana)  :Wink: ).




> *Castilla-La Mancha toma del Júcar cada año 56 hectómetros que no le corresponden*
> 
> * El caudal, que se dedica a  regadíos, supera el volumen de agua que producirá la segunda  desalinizadora más grande de la Comunitat 
> 
> *01.11.10 - 00:17 - J. BATISTA | VALENCIA.
> 
>  La bonanza hidrológica, con los embalses del Júcar  alcanzando niveles desconocidos en las últimas décadas, ha dejado en  segundo plano las disputas sobre el uso del agua entre los principales  usuarios, los regantes. Uno de los problemas que debe solventar la  Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ), arrastrado a lo largo de los  años, es la regulación de los caudales que se extraen del acuífero de  la Mancha Oriental, la enorme masa de agua subterránea de donde beben  gran parte de los habitantes de la zona, entre ellos los de Albacete, y  sobre todo, de donde se riega mediante pozos una superficie de cultivo  que en 40 años ha multiplicado 22 veces su superficie.
> 
>  Los datos que obran en el Esquemas de Temas Importantes  del Júcar (ETI), que servirá de base para el futuro plan de cuenca de la  demarcación, establecen que las extracciones del acuífero destinadas a  regadíos se sitúan en 376,2 hectómetros cúbicos al año, tomando como  referencia la serie histórica de los últimos años.
> ...

----------


## jasg555

Muy mal hecho por parte de la JCCM. Y en los mismos mensajes del trasvase se ha criticado, por lo menos por mi parte una política igualmente nefesta en de la Junta en la zona manchega, oriental y occidental. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Los desmanes con el agua se hacen en todos los lados.

 No lo conozco, por tanto no puedo opinar, pero ¿saca artículos similares Las Provincias con las Has ilegales plantadas, los acuíferos requetesobreexplotados, etc..., de la CA de su territorio?

----------


## Luján

> Muy mal hecho por parte de la JCCM. Y en los mismos mensajes del trasvase se ha criticado, por lo menos por mi parte una política igualmente nefesta en de la Junta en la zona manchega, oriental y occidental.
> 
> Los desmanes con el agua se hacen en todos los lados.
> 
>  No lo conozco, por tanto no puedo opinar, pero *¿saca artículos similares Las Provincias con las Has ilegales plantadas, los acuíferos requetesobreexplotados, etc..., de la CA de su territorio?*


No te lo puedo decir, porque no es que lo lea mucho.

----------


## Azakán

> Muy mal hecho por parte de la JCCM. Y en los mismos mensajes del trasvase se ha criticado, por lo menos por mi parte una política igualmente nefesta en de la Junta en la zona manchega, oriental y occidental.


Por eso, por esos desmanes que se hacen en Ciudad Real y Albacete es por lo que la Junta de C-LM no tiene hu***s de hablar con boca grande de lo que debería: que nos están robando el Tajo a Guadalajara, Madrid, Toledo y Cuenca, y que el Trasvase es un Crimen Medioambiental de primer orden.

Porque ve en el Tajo la solución a esos desastres manchegos.
Al Tajo (que tiene que ver con La Mancha tanto como con Murcia) realmente no le defiende nadie.

----------


## culipardo

> Por eso, por esos desmanes que se hacen en Ciudad Real y Albacete es por lo que la Junta de C-LM no tiene hu***s de hablar con boca grande de lo que debería: que nos están robando el Tajo a Guadalajara, Madrid, Toledo y Cuenca, y que el Trasvase es un Crimen Medioambiental de primer orden.
> 
> Porque ve en el Tajo la solución a esos desastres manchegos.
> Al Tajo (que tiene que ver con La Mancha tanto como con Murcia) realmente no le defiende nadie.


Vamos a ver, a la JCCM se le pueden achacar muchas cosas en materia de agua, pero creo que en lo que respecta al Tajo desde hace años viene peleando por la disminución progresiva del agua del trasvase, prioridad de la cuenca cedente, caudal ecológico... . La realidad es que mientras que el Gobierno Central que es quien tiene las competencias no actúe, y la oposición de CLM también apoye, el fin del trasvase o su mantenimiento en términos razonables va a ser muy difícil.
Respecto a los "desastres manchegos", por desgracia la sobreexplotación de los recursos no es exclusiva de La Mancha. El aumento de regadíos entre Aranjuez  y Talavera también esquilman al pobre Tajo como bien refleja este interesante informe:
http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/s...p?article19006

----------


## perdiguera

No nos equivoquemos, en todas partes, todas, cuecen habas.
Nadie está libre de pecado en temas de agua, ni en otros muchos.

----------


## ben-amar

> No nos equivoquemos, en todas partes, todas, cuecen habas.
> Nadie está libre de pecado en temas de agua, ni en otros muchos.


Totalmente de acuerdo, nadie esta libre en este tema

----------


## Azakán

> El aumento de regadíos entre Aranjuez  y Talavera también esquilman al pobre Tajo como bien refleja este interesante informe:
> http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/s...p?article19006


Normal. Normal que se agoten en ese tramo de más de 100 kilómetros los ridículos 6 m3 que bajan por Aranjuez del Tajo más los 10 que bajen de basura líquida por el Jarama. Hace 50 años bajaban 40 m3 en verano en ese tramo... 
eso no quita que se riegue con sistemas obsoletos y que se desperdicie agua, como en todos lados. Pero aquí al menos lo que se riega es la vega del río, como hicieran ya los moros, tierra fértil de llanura de inundación donde el nivel freático está a ras, y no secarrales por donde nunca ha corrido el agua.

----------


## jasg555

En la ribera del Tajo también se esquilma, pero si no fuera por el trasvase, ese regadío sería sostenible, como se deduce del mismo informe:

*El informe de Ecologistas en Acción, basado en datos oficiales, demuestra que el trasvase Tajo-Segura, que supone un el 75 % del consumo real de agua en el tramo del Tajo que va desde el nacimiento del río hasta Aranjuez, unido al gran crecimiento que está experimentando el regadío entre Aranjuez y Talavera (Tajo Medio), están amenazando aún más la existencia del río Tajo como ecosistema fluvial.*

----------


## Salut

Volviendo al tema de la mancha oriental, hace algun tiempo que se está implementando (en teoria) un plan de ordenación de regadíos, que desde la Junta de Calamidades quieren vender constantemente como "ejemplar".

Tengo mis serias dudas respecto a la ejemplaridad del mismo, pero bueno, que se supone que esos 56 hm3 de déficit se van a reducir un poquitín.

Por cierto, que esta sobreexplotación parece ser que también está afectando a la cuenca del Segura, concretamente a los campos de Hellín, cuyos acuíferos -dicho sea de paso- también estan sobreexplotados, pero menos que en la cuenca del Júcar.


El desmadre de las aguas subterráneas es ciertamente dramático en España. Casi no hay lugar que se salve.

----------

